

Ask HN: Do HN's "saved stories" list only items less than 100 days old? - ez77

Hello! I tried hn-profile [1] to download my saved HN stories (i.e., "saved stories" under my profile). I was thrilled to have finally found such a tool, but disappointed to see only stories less than 100 days old (&#60;102, to be precise). Is this a well-known fact? Is this information indeed lost/purged?<p>Thanks!<p>[1] https://github.com/bsandrow/hn-profile
======
tokenadult
I can readily look up HN stories older than that. You are just using the wrong
tool. With site-restricted Google search, or with search by user and keyword
through HN Search, you can find such gems as

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=117171>

from 1379 days ago with pg's opinion about using downvoting to express
disagreement with comments.

~~~
ez77
Thanks for your reply. I can see my wording is confusing: I know the actual
stories are kept, but I was referring to the "saved stories" under your
profile. I have rephrased the question, hoping it's now clear.

------
mooism2
I went 554 days back through my saved stories before I got bored of clicking
next. So no, it doesn't.

